# Hierodula membranacea v's Hierodula grandis



## shazlew (Oct 17, 2006)

I keep asking this yet no one seems able to tell me!

What is the difference between these too?

I see so many people selling _grandis_ yet when you look they are in fact _Hierodula membranacea _

So can anyone shed light on this?

Many i have seen have _grandis_ for sale do you have pictures?

Just im wondering if it all boils down people start with these and get told a name which they stick too or you do in fact have 2 differerent mantids?

Come on someone must know?

Im sticking with what i always thought i have _Hierodula membranacea _ :wink:


----------



## Jwonni (Oct 17, 2006)

after reading looks like i'm wrong but its all very confusing in that thread


----------



## shazlew (Oct 17, 2006)

Its not so much confusing and Rob you are losing drift of what i am asking really!

Who keeps _Hierodula Grandis_ and are you sure thats what you have!

Not aimed at you too either at everyone!

More of trying to find is there even any left in culture?


----------



## tarpshack (Oct 17, 2006)

> More of trying to find is there even any left in culture?


DeShawn at MantisKingdom has some Hierodula Grandis in stock.


----------



## Christian (Oct 17, 2006)

Hi.

Well, usually you have to quote the person you got the info from. Asking for information in a PM and putting the stuff on the web as your own conclusions is... well, called plagiarism. Especially, as you have to at least mention the original work the info was extracted from.

I will end giving informations on a PM basis if this is to be the way it's used by others.

Now, at moment, no _H. grandis_ are in stock, also a species with this name exists. But it's not in culture in Europe. The offered specimens I saw so far all belong to _H. membranacea_.

The used key is by Vyjayandi &amp; Narendran 2003, derived from Giglio-Tos 1927.

Christian


----------



## worldofmantis (Oct 17, 2006)

man i thought h grandis and h mem were the same mantis to...im so confused now well i guess just listen to what the seller says but i cant see any diference between them =\


----------



## Christian (Oct 17, 2006)

Hi.

As I said, the specimens offered belong all to _H. membranacea_. Nevertheless, there exists a valid species called _H. grandis_, but it is not bred at the moment. The mantids offered as "H. grandis" are not the real _H. grandis_, but _H. membranacea_.

Regards,

Christian


----------



## Orin (Oct 18, 2006)

In the past I reared batches of adults of both at the exact same time to determine exactly what the difference was, if they were in fact different, and which I preferred. The ones offered as H.grandis and H.membranacea are definitely different in size, color and ootheca formation. Of course since they are so similar some lines of both are mislabeled so some people selling grandis may have membranacea because grandis sounds better (renaming could go back quite a few keepers). Hint: If survival out of the ootheca is 90-100% you probably do not have grandis.


----------

